# slideouts



## diverdavediver (May 12, 2006)

Hi all
can anybody help just spent our first weekend in our lexington 255 twin slideouts. Discovered when the slides are out there is a terrible draught from under the bed and the setee have checked the seals they are all in place but it seems to be like a wind tunnel. Dave and Jan


----------



## mervnjan (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi
If the wind's in the wrong direction we all have this problem, we roll up the dog towels into sausages and stuff them under the settees to make draught excluders - not posh but it works. Our mates in the really swish rv bought sausage dog draught excluders, more expensive solution, same result!


----------

